# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Lost Hair From Accutane. Is A Hair Transplant For Me? | Dr. Robert Reese, Edina, MN.

## tbtadmin

Question  submitted through iahrs.org

*IAHRS Member,Dr. Robert Reese of Edina, MN. Responds:
*
I hope you can give me some insight.  I am a 22 year old man who has a history  of cystic acne. I was put on Accutane when I was 16 and noticed that my hair was thinning about a month into my treatment. After I stopped using the medication I noticed that my hair was falling out rapidly. I was told that it would all grow back and since I have no family history of hair loss, I figured that it would. Unfortunately it has not and my hair seems to be getting worse. I now have a receding hairline and a bald spot growing and no one in my family has baldness.  Do you think it’s possible that the Accutane could cause permanent hair loss and if so would a hair transplant be in order for a person like myself.
Any insight would be much appreciated. 

Sincerely,
Frank from New Jersey

----------

